# Hard drive failure



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

My TiVo has just given up after numerous years of service.
I got it in the early adopters program so I guess it is one of the older ones out in the field.

Pretty sure it is the hard drive that has gone - ominous clicks a couple of days ago and now does not boot.

Virgin engineer coming on Thursday. My guess is they will swap out the machine and not give me one of the new series.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

Yup, straight swap.

You can reload your SL's and thumbs etc. post swap once your replacement is registered via some my Virgin Media link that, as usual, I seem to be unable to locate.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

You go to http://anywhere.virginmedia.com/tivo/ and select 'Copy TiVo Settings' from the left-hand menu.


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the link.
However, all show as empty for me - so I guess it is trying to get it live from the dead box rather than presenting a cached version.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

It should be a backed up copy of whatever was in play at the time of the swap, possibly last updated when your box last connected to VM.

It should be available for 14 days, if it doesn't appear soon give them a call and see what they can do.


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

Box replaced - no sign of old season passes etc ... so will start again (not a big issue)


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

You'll only see them on the website


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes, that was where I was looking.
I saw 6 items starting"My" (like My Shows) but no export.
When the old TiVo was failing but responding to IP pings there was nothing in any of the "My" sections.
With the new one now running then I see the new searches etc that I have set-up - but still no export option.

I was using a relatively recent version of Chrome on Windows - and Virgin gave an "unsupported browser" warning.
Maybe the Export option would appear if I tried a different browser but too late now.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

You might have done all the hard work but the copy over function I'd supposedly live for 14 days.

And, it's been so refreshing to interact without the usual whining and *****ing that usually goes on over on the VM forum


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Once logged in you should see and select 'Manage My TiVo' on the left of the screen on http://anywhere.virginmedia.com/tivo/

You should then see a menu on the left of the screen with 'Copy TiVo Settings' at the bottom.


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

This is what I see (Chrome and Safari)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787727602005975040
Edit:
Just tried using MS Edge on Win10 - no warning that it was unsupported and no Copy menu item on left.
Perhaps this is something that they have to enable by account or class or service.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I wonder if it is because it has the same name as the previous TiVo?

I always give replacements a different name - keeping the last 4 digits of the box in the name.

Could rename it and see if the old one reappears



Paul Webster said:


> This is what I see (Chrome and Safari)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787727602005975040
> Edit:
> ...


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

I didn't rename the original. It was CDBE or similar.


----------

